# Anybody know about union work in Guam?



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello my brothers...I'm an apprentice in Local 26 washington dc and i've very seriously been thinking about trying my best to get involved with something in Guam. I had heard that a hawaii local had some sort of work in Guam and that perhaps there was a local in guam? Does anyone know ANYTHING about any of this? It seems the work is connected with government contracts of some sort. With Raytheon??? I don't know. Any info?

Much peace love and light

BiB:shuriken:


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope you finish your apprenticiship before you do anything else.

The work you are talking about is mostly on Kwajalein.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

retired 7373 said:


> I hope you finish your apprenticiship before you do anything else.
> 
> The work you are talking about is mostly on Kwajalein.


If the project is in anyway IBEW related, he doesn't have a choice but to finish the apprenticeship 1st.


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

Buddha In Babylon said:


> Hello my brothers...I'm an apprentice in Local 26 washington dc and i've very seriously been thinking about trying my best to get involved with something in Guam. I had heard that a hawaii local had some sort of work in Guam and that perhaps there was a local in guam? Does anyone know ANYTHING about any of this? It seems the work is connected with government contracts of some sort. With Raytheon??? I don't know. Any info?
> 
> Much peace love and light
> 
> BiB:shuriken:


BUDDA,
The Kwajalein work is not IBEW related it is a US Army Base in the Pacific that hires civilian contractors. I have been on Guam several times. Although it has been 10 years since the last time I was there. Without really knowing I would guess very little if any IBEW work there.
Please concentrate on finishing your apprenticiship first and then you can go where you wish to go.


----------



## mollydog (Jan 9, 2009)

I wouldnt leave our country soil period. I do know of recruitment in Washington DC but they are not union, best that you finish your training with IBEW when the economic downturn reverses you'll have plenty. I sat on the bench years ago and I know how frustrating it can be. Good Luck and keep your head high!


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated...
Yeah you know i was just thinking out loud about it mostly. I definitely WILL finish my apprenticeship. I had contacted somebody from NJATC about transferring, and the nice lady told me that it IS possible, just very difficult. Something to the effect of...Your current local, and the local you're joining all have to agree on the transfer...something like 6 parties involved, and then some other sort of process begins...i don't know...Anyway, thanks for the info brothers. 

Much respect
BiB:thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Buddha In Babylon said:


> Thanks guys. Much appreciated...
> Yeah you know i was just thinking out loud about it mostly. I definitely WILL finish my apprenticeship. I had contacted somebody from NJATC about transferring, and the nice lady told me that it IS possible, just very difficult. Something to the effect of...Your current local, and the local you're joining all have to agree on the transfer...something like 6 parties involved, and then some other sort of process begins...i don't know...Anyway, thanks for the info brothers.
> 
> Much respect
> BiB:thumbsup:


Yes, that process also involves Ed Hill, the Pope, and some dead guy...


----------

